# VIN "engine used"



## us66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Can someone please tell me why my data plate has "KAN" on it but the car's VIN has a "P" for Plant?

Also, after the "P" for Plant, the VIN has 2 for "engine used." What does the no. 2 mean (other than u know what)?

The car is a '66 GTO Cv w/ac and a 2spd.

TIA for your help.:confused


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Kansas City built car with a Pontiac built engine


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Is your vin by the windshield, which I believe you're referring to "car's vin", 242676P2xxxxx? That P is for Pontiac, MI.
The 2xxxxx is the production number, they started with 100001. When the plant exceeded 100,000 units, they started using 2xxxxx. That's for V-8s, 6 cyl started with 6xxxxx.


----------



## us66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> Kansas City built car with a Pontiac built engine


That clears up the disparity for me, thanks.:seeya:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

us66 said:


> Can someone please tell me why my data plate has "KAN" on it but the car's VIN has a "P" for Plant?


The data plate should list "Pon" to match the 7th digit of the vin number "P". If they don't match someone has changed one of the plates.

Can you post pictures, distinctive rivets were used to attach the plates.

The blocks had no Factory ID marks specifying where they were built.


----------



## us66 (Feb 16, 2012)

68GreenGoat, I just now went back and reviewed the title. It has 12 numbers and the letter P. There are 6 numbers before and after the P. The numbers after are: 271729. I wrote a note down from somewhere that defined the number after the P as the engine used in this car, and the last 5 digits as the "Unit Number."

Please note your last example has 6 "x"s after the 2, which I'm sure is a typo. I can accept your explanation alright, but in '66 only 12798 Cvs were built, so the count must include other goats, which should not because its VIN starts with 242676 ('66 GTO Cv). Could this qualify as another GTO "mystery" or is there a better explanation?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

us66 said:


> 68GreenGoat, I just now went back and reviewed the title. It has 12 numbers and the letter P. There are 6 numbers before and after the P. The numbers after are: 271729. I wrote a note down from somewhere that defined the number after the P as the engine used in this car, and the last 5 digits as the "Unit Number."
> 
> Please note your last example has 6 "x"s after the 2, which I'm sure is a typo. I can accept your explanation alright, but in '66 only 12798 Cvs were built, so the count must include other goats, which should not because its VIN starts with 242676 ('66 GTO Cv). Could this qualify as another GTO "mystery" or is there a better explanation?
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Since the number after the P isn't a 6,7 or 8 all it means is that it's a V-8(1-5). But as mentioned before, in '66 they exceeded 100000 units and had to start with the number 2xxxxx(sorry, you're right my other post was a typo). But, that was for all V-8 Pontiacs produced in '66, not just GTOs and that number is plant specific. In your case P(the Pontiac, MI plant). I believe I read in '65 where sometime in February the Pontiac, MI plant exceeded 100,000 units.

Read what 05GTO had to say about the vin and data plates not matching. If one plate sez P(PON) and the other sez KAN, one of those plates has been changed. Post up pix of the plates, which was recommended, and it probably will be determined which plate was replaced......


----------

